# Which species would be compatible with what I already have?



## CaptMicha (Jan 17, 2013)

I have 6 Paralabidochromis chromogynos in a 55 gallon. I'm going to further develop their tank into a Lake Victoria biotope for the type of area that they're indigenously found.

Could I get some help in stocking this tank with coinhabitants? I'm not familiar enough to do it on my own. Obviously I need species they'd get along with, from the same area, and can't hybridize with. And how many, and what m/f ratio?

So far I've come up with Pundamilia nyererei (would Ruti Island variant be found in the same area?), one male per a few females. But am unsure if they'd mesh well with my chromogynos.

I'm open to other ideas. Thanks!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi normally they could be fine together, yu may try this combo, P.nyererei ruti isld is from ruti island, Yu may have some great difficulties to mix fishes from the exact same aera.. xris


----------

